# 9.1RC3, how to get /usr/src to make linux-emulator?



## decsis (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello
I have a question: On my new installed freebsd 9.1 RC3, I tried to make(1) /usr/src/sys/linux in order to install linux emulator which is needed for flash-plugins.

However, it failed, and according to the error and some forum posts, it was because the sources where outdated. So I removed /usr/src and tried to get them with csup(1) (tag=RELENG_9). However, it didn't work with them either, now it looks like if I downloaded even more non-compatible sources as I can't even build nvidia-driver anymore.

How can I get the sources for 9.1RC3?


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www5.us.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 28, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=194983&postcount=4

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

`# kldload linux`
Loads the Linux kernel module

`# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 && make install clean`
Installs the rest of the Linux emulation.

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```

Linux should now be enabled and www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 should install without any issues.

If you want the sources for 9.1-RELEASE be sure to check out RELENG_9_1. RELENG_9 will check out 9-STABLE.


----------

